# Internal target failure



## lo-jule

Hey all, can anyone tell me why when i go to burn a dvd with nero or copy to dvd, i get an "internal target failure" error? am using a pioneer dvr 108, since it's happening with 2 programs i figure it's hardware or maybe ide cable. It does work sometimes, just once then it xxxx's up. Any ideas??


----------



## lo-jule

also how do i put a silly pic next to my name?


----------



## jjsevdt

Try switching the cables.  What are you trying to burn?


----------



## lo-jule

dvd movies i've decrypted and shrunk onto hard drive.


----------



## nicdex

*Sp2*

Hello, I had the same with a LG 4182B with Nero.

NOTE: This is only valid if you updated to sp2 recently or installed windows xp with sp2 included.

--- Step 1 --- DISABLE IMAPI ---
Open *Control Panel*, then open *Administration Tools* (advanced mode of Control Panel) and open *Services*.

Locate "IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service", and disable it.

--- Step 2 --- REMOVE NERO ---
Open *Control Panel*, then *Add/Remove Programs*, select *Nero *then press *Remove*.

--- Step 3 --- INSTALL LATEST ASPI DRIVERS ---
Adaptec ASPI Drivers Downlaod 

Then Unzip and Install (Run aspiinst.exe)

Then Reboot your computer

--- Step 4 --- REINSTALL NERO ---
Do I really need to explain this?

This should work, if not find another solution LOL


----------



## jjsevdt

lo-jule said:
			
		

> also how do i put a silly pic next to my name?



The silly pic is called an avatar.  You can upload it from your web site or server or from your computer.  It has to be no more than 80x80 pixels and 100k big.


----------

